# Grey's Anatomy 5/3 "The Other Side of this Life"



## Pool Shark (Feb 14, 2005)

no comment on the Grey's portion...

just that the spinoff hurts me... immensely.

what... the... hell...


----------



## Tivohud (Jan 11, 2003)

Premiering the spinoff during Grey's makes me want to watch the new show even less.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

I liked the spinoff.

But I love Taye Diggs to distraction.


----------



## thudtrain (Sep 29, 2005)

Couple of thoughts. First off, does Naomi:










remind anybody else of:










Teresa from The O.C.?

I spent the first hour of that show trying to figure out who she was reminding me of. Her mannerisms, the way she talks, even the way she sounds. They could be sisters

I was getting a serious brother/sister vibe off of Amy Brenneman's character and that Cooper guy. Much creepage during the bar scene. Other than that, not sure what to think of the spinoff.

Oh yeah, Taye Diggs continues to be the best-looking man on the face of the earth. I thought he was taller, though. Addison, Naomi and Tim Daly all towered over him


----------



## CorgiMom28 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'll give it a chance... I love Tim Daly!


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

My wife still loved GA. I enjoyed the first season, but much like Desperate Housewives, gave up on it in its sophmore season. My wife liked the spinoff, and I watched it off & on while working on the computer. I told her numerous times how it looked like Aly McBeal for doctors.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Maybe some enterprising person will edit this episode so we get a normal Grey's Anatomy episode; and maybe then there'll have been enough going on without all the mind-numbness from LA that I'll think the episode was good. But right now, I know one show I don't care about watching.

Here's the only thing worth seeing in the spinoff, and frankly, it's not enough an attraction to endure everything else. Life As We Know It, however, was quite good enough to spend time watching. Though the elevator lady was kinda fun. It's just a shame they didn't let that be a season-long joke and rushed to reveal it during the spinoff intro.

http://iserv.2150.com/actors/chris_lowell/greys-anatomy-spin-off-private-practice-38.jpg

http://iserv.2150.com/actors/chris_lowell/greys-anatomy-spin-off-private-practice-39.jpg

http://iserv.2150.com/actors/chris_lowell/greys-anatomy-spin-off-private-practice-40.jpg

Actually I think ABC should stay away from medical dramas. They're not really very good at it. Grey's Anatomy isn't a good medical drama. It's a good people drama... or at least it usually is.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

thudtrain said:


> Couple of thoughts. First off, does Naomi remind anybody else of Teresa from The O.C.?


Reminded me more of Sydney Bristow's roommate who reminds me of Deacon Palmer's wife.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I had the TV on for just a little bit during the beginning of the show, and even though I don't watch Grey's anymore (haven't since the very beginning of the show) I could tell it was like a totally different show kind of got dropped right in the middle of Grey's. It was like, "You got your Family Practice in my Grey's Anatomy!" "And you got Grey's Anatomy in my Family Practice!" It might work to do a spinoff like this when the shows are close enough in style that it sort of flows... but there seemed to be absolutely no flow between the shows. 

About the only thing that could possibly have been MORE awkward would have been if they had dropped a pilot for a sitcom (laughtrack and all) into the middle of a drama show.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

stalemate said:


> Reminded me more of Sydney Bristow's roommate who reminds me of Deacon Palmer's wife.


I am pretty sure it is Deacon's wife from King of Queens

ETA: It was. Her name is Merrin Dungey. I didn't watch Alias, but it is the same woman.


----------



## FlugPoP (Jan 7, 2004)

wow this is driving me nuts. I hate the spin off. give me my 2 hours back(minus the commercials)


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Chapper1 said:


> I am pretty sure it is Deacon's wife from King of Queens
> 
> ETA: It was. Her name is Merrin Dungey. I didn't watch Alias, but it is the same woman.


Aha! Thank you for confirming that. I knew it had to be her, but was too lazy to look it up, lol.

I will DEFINITELY be watching the spinoff! Taye & Tim for eye candy, and Judge Amy Gray back as a psych dr. I see real potential (although they could have gotten a better looking receptionist...it's a cute premise, but give us some really chiseled abs next time please). Actually, I will probably like it better than Greys. Addison looked much better in this episode than in Seattle too. Maybe the vanity in LA makes them have more flattering lighting in their offices than in the hospital. 

Will Burke go through with marrying Christina? Speculation please... It feels like more than ever, the couples are falling apart.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I had the TV on for just a little bit during the beginning of the show, and even though I don't watch Grey's anymore (haven't since the very beginning of the show) I could tell it was like a totally different show kind of got dropped right in the middle of Grey's. It was like, "You got your Family Practice in my Grey's Anatomy!" "And you got Grey's Anatomy in my Family Practice!" It might work to do a spinoff like this when the shows are close enough in style that it sort of flows... but there seemed to be absolutely no flow between the shows.
> 
> About the only thing that could possibly have been MORE awkward would have been if they had dropped a pilot for a sitcom (laughtrack and all) into the middle of a drama show.




Seriously, though, I don't see how you could have flow between the shows. Not if you want Grey's to be Seattle-y and Family Practice to be all LA-like.

Jan


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I can't say I loved the spin -off stuff, but it was a pilot type episode so I will give them time to get to know each other.

Surprise surprise, George and Izzy kissed. I wonder where this is going as they certainly will drag it out forever.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Tivohud said:


> Premiering the spinoff during Grey's makes me want to watch the new show even less.


Was _that_ what they did? I had no idea. This was a horrible way to introduce a spinoff.

I thought one line was funny:

"Those who smelt it...."

"You're using _fart_ logic now!"


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

ZZZZZZZZZZZ....falling asleep during this one....didn't matter if it was in Seattle or LA.....


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

Chapper1 said:


> I am pretty sure it is Deacon's wife from King of Queens
> 
> ETA: It was. Her name is Merrin Dungey. I didn't watch Alias, but it is the same woman.


Stalemate was being sarcastic, I guess he forgot his winky, but thanks for the linky...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I thought Paul Adelstein did a good job. When he got into the car it took me a few minutes to recognize him...

It's good to see that he can play a character so different from Paul Kellerman...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Worst episode of Grey's Anatomy EVER!!!! I expected to like it since I like the character of the Ob/Gyn but the LA part was wretched. Now this is not a this does not really happen in LA comment. I pretended it was in a imaginary area rather than one I live near. That was not the problem. I did not like the characters or the story line. I did like the surfer without his shirt on. 

The Seattle part was an OK episode but not great.

I will watch the first episode of the first show if it goes, just to give it a chance but it was bad bad bad. I don't need to watch two minutes of tongue kissing on broadcast TV and I am not a prude but it, like sex in movies, brought the plot to a screeching halt.


----------



## pick-me-up (Apr 5, 2007)

thudtrain said:


> Couple of thoughts. First off, does Naomi:
> 
> remind anybody else of:
> 
> Teresa from The O.C.?


this is it


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Chapper1 said:


> I didn't watch Alias, but it is the same woman.


All I could think of was "Evil Francie!" (Alias watchers will get that).


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I really did not like this episode because of the spin off. I am also getting sick of the worst case senario for every patient on greys. I knew that guy had cancer and step mommy was going to die because it is always the worst case. Usually shows drive me nuts with nothing but happy endings but this is the complete opposite. I would much rather have a mix of good and bad so I can be suprised time to time. 

From just the bits we saw the only way I watch the spin off is if there are not 2 other new series worth watching or it is on a night were I don't have a lot to watch like mondays.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Really nothing redeeming here. The Grey's portions of the episode were needlessly melodramatic, and the show is slowly -- or not so slowly -- abandoning any real consistency of character in order to make the plot go where the writers want. Burke really didn't know that Christina didn't want a formal wedding? Come on. George and Izzie continue to give me the creeps; that pairing just doesn't work, and yet the writers forge ahead. Killing Thatcher's wife was a needless (and predictable) flourish, although it did lead to what I thought was the single credible moment of the show: when Thatcher, feeling betrayed, slapped Meredith in anguish at the news of his wife's death.

The spinoff stuff at Oceanside, effectively that show's pilot, was dull and didn't work to the point that I wouldn't be surprised if it outright kills the prospects of the spinoff making the schedule.

Shonda Rhimes just posted her blog entry on this ep to the Grey's Writers Blog. Off to read it -- I bet she's feeling, as usual, like this was "amazing" and "interesting" stuff. Somebody needs to wake her up before her show goes completely off the rails.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

I won't be watching the spin-off. Most of the actors have been on TV in other shows for years. I would have rather seen some fresh faces.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Not a fan of the spinoff, though it does have a good cast. No love for Piz?

My wife was getting irritated with me becasue each time someone came on I'd say what they'd been on.

"Oh, that's Tim Daly."
"Oh, that's Piz from VM"
"Oh, that's Francine from Alias"
"Oh, that's Kellerman from Prison Break"
"Oh, that's the guy from Daybreak."
"Oh, that's Amy"
"Oh, that's the chick from Joan."

ETA: Oh, now I see that dswallow's post was love for Piz. I just didn't see anybody mention "piz" so missed it.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

JETarpon said:


> "Oh, that's Tim Daly."
> "Oh, that's Piz from VM"
> "Oh, that's Francine from Alias"
> "Oh, that's Kellerman from Prison Break"
> ...


Yeah, all people you'd recognize who were all looking for jobs. I thought I'd might like the spin off. I like Addison since I find both redheads and competence sexy. But that "wellness center" was a total stinker

Ignoring the stinker, the actual _Grey's_ was annoying as well. They telegraphed the problems with Grey's dad's wife from the very beginning. We knew Yang would not be happy with overbearing mom's planning a wedding

One impressive bit again was Diahann Carroll. She does not look 72. Unfortunately it looks like a bit of botox help there since most of her face stays flacid when she talks.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't really watch this show, but see bits and pieces when my wife is watching it. My joke about this show is that whenever I happen to walk through the room and look at the screen, someone is crying or looks like they've been crying or is seriously depressed. I mean, don't they have Visine in that hospital? 

My other question about this episode. Aren't doctors licensed by state? How was Addy able to go to California and suddenly be working in a doctor's office, an operating room, etc. etc.?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

windracer said:


> Aren't doctors licensed by state? How was Addy able to go to California and suddenly be working in a doctor's office, an operating room, etc. etc.?


Well then what about Yang's ex- showing up in Seattle?


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I asked my wife the same thing. She says that hospitals can grant temporary certificates to practice medicine only within that facility to visiting physicians, so that takes care of Yang's Ex being able to come and work at SGH (or even Addison and Derrick, for that matter). But that does not explain Addison being able to go to LA and work in the wellness center, since that is not a hospital.


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

This episode submitted quite well to liberal use of the fast forward button. Bingo! Scratch one pilot episode! 

I think Burke is getting cold feet. I think he realized it when he told his Mom how he would "lead" Christina to happiness. And in light of their real life tribulations I found it a bit painful to watch Burke and George male bonding with a discussion about marriage.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

JETarpon said:


> I asked my wife the same thing. She says that hospitals can grant temporary certificates to practice medicine only within that facility to visiting physicians, so that takes care of Yang's Ex being able to come and work at SGH (or even Addison and Derrick, for that matter). But that does not explain Addison being able to go to LA and work in the wellness center, since that is not a hospital.


I think it's a $505/year fee right now in California for a license.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

dswallow said:


> I think it's a $505/year fee right now in California for a license.


Yeah, but it is usally a lengthy process, with lots of paperwork, to get one. She can't just show up and have a license to work in that clinic in 2 days.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

JETarpon said:


> Yeah, but it is usally a lengthy process, with lots of paperwork, to get one. She can't just show up and have a license to work in that clinic in 2 days.


Lots to dislike about the lame pilot they tried to sneak in disguised as a _GA_ episode, but I'm not as sure medical licenses are one of them. Do we know all of Addison's back story? Had she practiced in CA before? She's supposed to be a very highly regarded doctor. Seattle Grace knew of her when she showed up in Seattle. Not unexpeted that she had traveled a bit as a Doctor.

They did do a brief mention of her just showing up and practicing medicine. As they were rushing pregnant girl to the hospital she told someone to call ahead to make sure she didn't have to argue about privileges when she got there.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

JETarpon said:


> Not a fan of the spinoff, though it does have a good cast. No love for Piz?
> 
> My wife was getting irritated with me becasue each time someone came on I'd say what they'd been on.
> 
> ...


You didn't recognize Sark from Alias? He was playing the husband of the pregnant woman (Grace from Joan of Arcadia).


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

Add me to those who will give the spin off a shot simply because of Taye. The rest of it needs to major tweaking to work. Addison is my least favorite actress-not so much character, I just think her acting is painful at times.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

For those complaining about not watching the new show based on how it was introduced: do you watch NCIS? If memory serves it was introduced the same was during JAG.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

What is the name of the brunette actress playing the wife of the guy who didn't want to have sex with her?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

stalemate said:


> Reminded me more of Sydney Bristow's roommate who reminds me of Deacon Palmer's wife.


Who reminds me of Lori Loughlin's business partner Susanna on Summerland....


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> What is the name of the brunette actress playing the wife of the guy who didn't want to have sex with her?


Bellamy Young. It took me a while to place her, but I remembered why I know her: she played Turk's boss on _Scrubs_ for several episodes a couple of seasons ago.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

steve614 said:


> Was _that_ what they did? I had no idea. This was a horrible way to introduce a spinoff.


Glad I'm glad I'm not the only one 

Is there a name for this new show and when will it be on? Over the summer? Next fall?


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

mtnagel said:


> Is there a name for this new show and when will it be on? Over the summer? Next fall?


Tentative name is Private Practice. If it's picked up, I wouldn't expect to see it before the fall.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

If Addison Montgomery was moving to another hospital, they could have kept the naming scheme and made her show "Montgomery's Ward"


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

WinBear said:


> If Addison Montgomery was moving to another hospital, they could have kept the naming scheme and made her show "Montgomery's Ward"


 :up:


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

WinBear said:


> If Addison Montgomery was moving to another hospital, they could have kept the naming scheme and made her show "Montgomery's Ward"


Not without copyright infringement!


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

WinBear said:


> If Addison Montgomery was moving to another hospital, they could have kept the naming scheme and made her show "Montgomery's Ward"


Very clever! I like it!! :up: :up:


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

jschuur said:


> Tentative name is Private Practice. If it's picked up, I wouldn't expect to see it before the fall.


Thanks. I'd probably watch the first few to see if I like it.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

To be honest.. the 'pilot' was FAR better than the Grey's they awkwardly wrapped around it. 

Why couldn't Izzy, George, Yang and Meridith have been crushed during that ferry accident? That those 4 were entirely missing from whatever that new show will be names might just be #1 on the list of reasons why I liked it. They had one good idea in spinning Addison off... all they need to do is send everyone else off sans the above mentioned 4 characters.

Was I the only one that cheered with Meridith's dad showed her that his pimp hand is, indeed, still strong?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MassD said:


> To be honest.. the 'pilot' was FAR better than the Grey's they awkwardly wrapped around it...


I thought they both suffered because of the half-hearted attempt to weave them together.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

CorgiMom28 said:


> I'll give it a chance... I love Tim Daly!


Was Tim Daly in Kyle XY ?

(Never mind! I found the answer...)

I think I'm mistaking Nicholas Lea for Tim Daly.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0494774/

=================

http://www.timdalyweb.com/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timothy_Daly


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I felt like I was watching picture in picture.

I did not like the characters in the spinoff. That was Judging Amy, that was Kellerman, wrong shows man!


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

Frankly, the spinoff was MUCH more appealing than Grey's last week. 

I honestly think GA is losing a small peice of the "Wow Factor". Every week it would grip you. The 5/3 Ep, not so much! 

Most definitely I'll watch the spinoff AND continue with GA.


----------

